# Does a Ceiling fan have ball bearings?



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

One of my ceiling fans (in the bedroom) works, turns on and off changes speeds and everything.

but it makes a noise like a baseball card in a bicycle spoke! especially at higher speeds. the only thing I can think of is a ball bearing fell out or something cause it's not off balance.

I got lucky with my drain problem earlier in the month but I don't wanna mess with this with out some advice..............Help!


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

Most of the ones I've seen up close seem to have bronze bushings. Doesn't mean some dont have balls. I'd look for a pokey thing (like a baseball card) sticking into something it shouldn't be (like the motor).


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

No idea...


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had a few (3?) motors make similar nioses when the internal cooling fan fins started to rub the housing. Sometimes they just come loose on the shaft, & sometimes the plastic fan melts, or cracks. I have no experience of this happening on fan motors though. There might also be a wire shield of some sort thats cracked, or come loose internally.

I believe most fan motors have ball bearings, due to their 24/7 operation. Bushings simply wouln't hold up very long, & low friction is a high priority with ceiling fans. Ever notice how long they coast when shut down?
Joe


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

You know maybe the baseball card comparison was a bit too much, it sounds more like a ten speed bike if you lift it off the ground and spin the pedal a bit.... I don't know if that helps, it's not likely the motor cause if i give it a spin without turning it on it makes the same sound and it will keep up with however fast the blades spin...

It's too bad......spent about $300 bucks on this fan about 5 years ago, has upper and lower lights, remote, 3 speeds and matches another one, now I'd probably have to replace both.


Thanks guys, still would appreciate some advice on whether it's an easy fix or not worth the time and if I'm better off getting a new one.


----------



## luckyshadow (Jun 18, 2005)

Not sure how easy a fix it is till we know what exactly is broke.
A $300 fan might very well be worth taking down and researching the issue,in my opinion


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

hunter originals have two sets these are great old fans


----------



## petey_c (Aug 20, 2008)

PGD, I had a similar problem a few years ago with a ceiling hugger fan. One of the wires was rubbing against the motor while it spun, tap, tap, tap, tap...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

PGD said:


> .............It's too bad......spent about $300 bucks on this fan about 5 years ago, has upper and lower lights, remote, 3 speeds and matches another one, now I'd probably have to replace both.........


 
I doubt a $300 fan is a cheap import. Get a ladder out and look at the top. Try to find a make & model and contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PGD said:


> Thanks guys, still would appreciate some advice on whether it's an easy fix or not worth the time and if I'm better off getting a new one.


There's just no way of telling. It could be as simple as a piece of crud getting in somewhere it shouldn't have, or a serious mechanical failure.

Either way, you're going to have to take it down. Just set yourself a time limit for the dividing line between easy and otherwise, and go for it. Better do it soon, 'cause the weather ain't getting any cooler. :thumbsup:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Thanks fellows!

My Older Son offered to come over during the week and help me take it down, said if I was going to replace both he'd take the other off my hands..... Funny, he just gave me an incentive to replace the two instead of fixing the one, LOL!

That's my boy! doesn't come around all that much, unless theirs something in it for him.... His Momma will be happy he came to 'help out' his dad though ... So I guess things break for a reason.

All in all it will be worth the money spent if he visits his Mom.

Thanks again guys,
Albert


----------

